# Fuel shortages



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

After seeing massive queues last night for fuel, I went to Rehab "On The Run" station this morning and after about 10-15 minutes got a full tank. 

Very well organised queue, (even if a big Harley Davidson did sneak in front of me).

Done and dusted - simples:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats fine when you live out in the sticks.. I wouldnt have the fuel to reach Rehab


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I was told last night there was huge queues at Shell on Rd 90 (Tagammoa). But if you went now, you'd probably finish in 5/10 minutes. There's a fuel shortage problem, no doubt, but people make it worse by not spreading themselves throughout the 24 hours in the day. 

but how silly of me to ask people to get out of bed before 11am on a Friday am


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thats fine when you live out in the sticks.. I wouldnt have the fuel to reach Rehab


on the other hand, we in the sticks get a lot more water and power cuts, specially in summer


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I was told last night there was huge queues at Shell on Rd 90 (Tagammoa). But if you went now, you'd probably finish in 5/10 minutes. There's a fuel shortage problem, no doubt, but people make it worse by not spreading themselves throughout the 24 hours in the day.
> 
> but how silly of me to ask people to get out of bed before 11am on a Friday am


I'll let you know - I'm about the take daughter to school for IGSE exam today . . . .


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I'll let you know - I'm about the take daughter to school for IGSE exam today . . . .


Good luck to her


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Well about 6 or 7 cars queuing at each pump.

Dropped off daughter - now having brekky at Paul's - yummy yummy fill my tummy

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just scummy brekky 
Poached egg done perfectly - may have to come back again (and again)

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Just scummy brekky
> Poached egg done perfectly - may have to come back again (and again)
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App





lol I guess you mean scrummy


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Of course LOL 

flooding speel checker

Sent using ExpatForum iPhone App


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Who's dumb idea to have H&M in katameya downtown ?
Wife and daughter :-/

The shop needs a mans seating area :-(

Sent using ExpatForum iPhone App


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Lanason said:


> Well about 6 or 7 cars queuing at each pump.
> 
> Dropped off daughter - now having brekky at Paul's - yummy yummy fill my tummy
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


Found them on the map, went to their website, couldn't find Egypt in their drop-down list  . But the place looks really good.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I like H&M in Tagammoa :clap2:

:focus:

and this is why we are and will be suffering 

Egypt falters on fuel payments, suppliers say | Reuters


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

back to topic ????????

I started this thread so reserve the right to allow "thread drift" :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> back to topic ????????
> 
> I started this thread so reserve the right to allow "thread drift" :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:




You can afford to drift... you have fuel


----------

